# "Blackmagic Device" no longer working with OBS



## WinterDay (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello, I have been recording videos with OBS on Ubuntu using my camera connected to an Intensity Pro card and it's been working fine up until a few days ago. I suspect the problem started after the last major software update from Ubuntu to my PC.

Now in OBS, when I try adding a source to a scene (by pressing +), I can still select "Blackmagic Device", then the "Properties" window pops up and you can still select "Intensity Pro" for device but then the Properties window becomes frozen, you can't select anything else, notably you can not select a "Mode", and you have to press OK several times to close the window. After this I get a black screen instead of my normal camera output.

Because my version of Ubuntu was getting old anyway I decided to go ahead and install the latest version of Ubuntu (version 20.04), I reinstalled the blackmagic software and installed OBS again, however it is still having the same problem. I believe the issue may be with the latest version of OBS. 

I looked into installing an older version of OBS on Ubuntu/Linux but can't find anything.

The software that came with the Blackmagic Device called "Media Express" is still working with the camera.

Log File: https://obsproject.com/logs/ERhXn4idBkpiiGT7


----------



## WinterDay (Jan 8, 2021)

Additional Information:

I do believe my problem would be solved if I could install version 26.02 of OBS, anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Harold (Jan 9, 2021)

You need to update your blackmagic desktop video software.


----------



## WinterDay (Jan 10, 2021)

Update:

After using Ubuntu 20.04 for a while I decided it wasn't for me so I did another re-install of my earlier version of Ubuntu, installed the latest software from blackmagicdesign.com, then installed obs and it is working now. I'm not sure why because I am pretty sure I updated to the latest firmware on the previous install. It may have been gremlins.


----------



## Quick (Feb 5, 2021)

I was looking at the system requirements for BlackMagic, and holy crap are they high! I have a Ryzen 5600X, a $300 processor, and I don't even meet minimum requirements! I guess I won't be able to use OBS after all. That's really too bad.


----------



## acarty (Feb 18, 2021)

A recent system update installed Kernel version 5.8.0-43.  After that we lost all video and audio from the card. Spoke to a tech from Blackmagic developer support team who had us upgrade to the latest driver version . 

So Now we have 
Ubuntu 20.04 with the 5.8.0-43-generic Kernel version
Blackmagic intensity Pro 4k Card using driver version 11.5
And OBS version 26..1.1 

We got the video & audio back  but the video quality is poor. We have what appears to be pixilation in the output.


----------



## acarty (Feb 18, 2021)

acarty said:


> A recent system update installed Kernel version 5.8.0-43.  After that we lost all video and audio from the card. Spoke to a tech from Blackmagic developer support team who had us upgrade to the latest driver version .
> 
> So Now we have
> Ubuntu 20.04 with the 5.8.0-43-generic Kernel version
> ...


here is a  link to a sample of what we have.


----------



## Harold (Feb 18, 2021)

11.5 isn't actually the current driver version for blackmagic

And you have no log from the recording attempt provided.


----------



## acarty (Feb 18, 2021)

I made a typo we have Version 12.0 of the drivers loaded.


----------

